# Fullcolor Plastisol, how does this work?



## zanone (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello,

can somebody describe me, how this works ?

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRo5JaWxRfc[/media]

He has printed sheet of paper, und just puts a layer of white plastisol on top?! 
What kind of paper is this and how ist it printed?

thanks


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

hmmm very VERY interesting... i can see myself doing this is it is just that easy


----------



## redlinecol (Jul 13, 2011)

it looks like a variation on the old litho transfer....you either digitally print or litho print your design in reverse onto a siliconised transfer paper & then back it up with a white plastisol..generally a special formula although a standard plastisol will work to a fashion. Run through your drier til part cured. When heat pressed, the white carries over the ink to produce an opaque print.


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

what kind of printer ink? could this be done with en epson 1100? might have to buy high temp ink, but it could be worth it


----------



## zanone (Dec 20, 2008)

redlinecol said:


> you either digitally print or litho print your design in reverse onto a siliconised transfer paper & then back it up with a white plastisol..


What Kind of digital Printer does Process Need?


----------



## Pvasquez (Feb 19, 2011)

It showed positives for every color so they are screen printed transfers. You would do each color as if it where the white and then finish with the white backing. You can do the litho and and screen only the white but you have a certain amount of time to actually print the white if not then they would not work. But who's going to print less than 1000 sheets on a litho press.


----------

